# FS 4 Pirelli Winter sotozero like new with steel rims.



## walter k (Jan 29, 2016)

Fit 4x100mm Purchased in 2014.Have TPMS installed and balanced and ready to go.200 miles on them.Will ship.Make offer.16inch rims and tires.


----------

